# A long day...



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

As the title suggests, I've had a long day. I woke up with a sinus headache that medication didn't help and the first thing I did this morning was accidentally break a slide while trying to focus a microscope which was not only annoying but very embarrassing. Fast forward after 8 dismal hours of boring lecture and I'm on the shuttle that takes me to my car. First, a rather large person actually sat on top of me while aiming for the seat next to me. I brushed it off, whatever. Then a guy comes and stands in from of me. He's wearing sweat pants and seems to have a partially erect penis....which just happens to be directly at eye level. I start reading on my phone and try to ignore it. Finally I'm in my car and I get all of half a block from the parking lot when someone (probably texting while driving) nearly sideswipes my car because he's not paying attention. Needless to say, I have to slam on my brakes and I honk at him. When I pull up to the intersection he's next to me and flips me off....WTF dude? I just want to crawl into my DFN and live with my rats.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh my gosh I feel you... One of those days where the company of rats is waaaayyyy better than people. Btw,breaking a slide is no biggie... At least you didn't get oil on a lens and destroy an incredibly expensive piece of equipment! That happened to my lab partner haha... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorrhy about that - seems like you get a few weeks of bad experiences crammed into a day - hopefully things will be much smoother tomorrow


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I know that breaking the slide wasn't a huge deal, but I've been using scopes for so long that I've just gotten into this "I'm a pro" mindset and that really brought me back down to earth this morning. What made it worse is that my lab mates then had to debate whether or not we had time to repeat the procedure. I felt terrible about potentially wasting their time, but the instructor just told us to use what data we had and call it a day. Luckily they hate those labs as much as the students lol


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh I know... We work so hard, build up confidence then POOf! Such is the life in science.... We're all masochists I think lol.... 
Hope you're having a better day today!! <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I spent my morning trying to teach a grad student how to use imaging software that goes with our fluorescent scope. $5000 software should really work better lol but it was somewhat relieving to be able to share the struggles and the troubleshooting with someone else. Technically this could be another crappy day, but I'm determined to keep my head up today since it's the last day of lecture this week!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Im sorry  I had that kind of day on Monday when Toto bit me.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

I would have lost my mind at the erect penis hahaha oh my gosh, you have had an awful day. Sending love and if tomorrow is no good to you, let me know so I can punch it in the duodenum.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Aww, rat bites are the worst. At least you know the reason for it though and it wasn't just aggression aimed at you.


----------

